# Rehome a Biter in Pittsburgh



## Zuruifox (Dec 12, 2007)

I live in Aspinwall, Pennsylvania just outside of Pittsburgh. I have an albino rat that I need to rehome. You see, she's a biter and I've tried all I can to help her with it but I feel I am at wits end with her. I'd like to give her to another good home, I'm just afraid of keeper any longer because of her biting. She seems to do fine with other rats though. I've had her for about 3 months now. If anyone could help I'd be deeply appreciative.


----------



## jesirose (Feb 22, 2008)

One of my rats bit me once and someone suggested something that really helped, she has never been aggressive since...you may have already tried this. I know it sounds little mean but it works fast.

Put the rat in her own cage and give her just water, no food. When it is feeding time, she has to come to the door and take food from your hand. If she bites you, she doesn't get the food. The next day she will be hungry and she will be a lot less likely to bite you because hey look there is yummy food, ignore the human!

Just a suggestion. Otherwise, good luck finding someone to take her!


----------



## Zuruifox (Dec 12, 2007)

Hmm..I could try that first. I never thought of it. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

or she could be so hungry that she is so anxious to get the food that she takes the finger tip with it


sorry... I could never support any practice of starving an animal in order to do anything

My thoughts are that this rat is either blind or the vision is very very poor. This is often the case with PEWs. Because of this the rat may be acting out defensively because your presence is coming off as a bit of a surprise.

Now on the other hand if this rat is very much aware of you & is maliciously attacking you... well, only time & patience will correct that & even that is not a 100% guarantee. 

I can respect the choice to find a home with someone who has more experience but no way would I support the starvation suggestion. Sorry... I have handled many domestic species & even more wildlife species & never once has a starving method ever been one mentioned or practiced.


----------

